# [C++] Netzwerkprogrammierung



## Bismark (25. Juni 2010)

hallo leutz,
wollte bei C++ mit GUI, wie im Überschrift, netzwekprogrammierung lernen.
kennt jemand gute Tutorials, Internetseiten, Bücher, usw.

MfG Bismark


----------



## Cromon (25. Juni 2010)

Einen guten Einstieg in die Basisfunktionalitäten findest auf
http://www.c-worker.ch


----------



## saftmeister (26. Juni 2010)

Ich kenne nur ein gutes und zwar DAS Tutorial zum Thema Netzwerk-Programmierung. Das ist von Felix Obatz.


----------



## Bismark (26. Juni 2010)

Hi,
wollte fragen, die Codes (bei beiden Seiten) scheinen eher für die Konsolenanwendung zu sein.
Könnte man die mehr oder weniger problemlos der GUI-Programmierung "übertragen"?

MfG Bismark


----------



## sheel (27. Juni 2010)

Natürlich, Konsole oder GUI ist komplett egal


----------



## Cromon (27. Juni 2010)

Eine GUI ist eigentlich ja nichts weiter als eine graphische Verpackung für den Code der eigentlich in der Konsole läuft.


----------



## saftmeister (27. Juni 2010)

Wie schon erwähnt, spielt es keine Rolle, wo man den Output hin schreibt. Statt printf() verwendet man dann eben Funktionen, die Text-Felder füllen. Das hat aber nichts mit Netzwerk-Programmierung an sich zu tun.

Einen Server wird man ohnehin so bauen, das er weder in der Konsole Text ausgibt noch eine grafische Oberfläche benötigt. Statt dessen werden da Log-Files verwendet. Aber auch dies ist wieder ein komplett anderes Thema


----------



## OnlyFoo (27. Juni 2010)

Du musst nur in vielen GUI Frameworks darauf achten, dass das Netzwerk nicht blockend im GUI-Thread läuft.


----------

